# The End of South Africa



## bripat9643

Life was better under apartheid.

_The End of South Africa National Review Online

Things are very bad in South Africa. When the scourge of apartheid was finally smashed to pieces in 1994, the country seemed to have a bright future ahead of it. Eight years later, in 2002, 60 percent of South Africans said life had been better under apartheid. Hard to believe — but that’s how bad things were in 2002. And now they’re even worse. 

When apartheid ended, the life expectancy in South Africa was 64 — the same as in Turkey and Russia. Now it’s 56, the same as in Somalia. There are 132.4 rapes per 100,000 people per year, which is by far the highest in the world: Botswana is in second with 93, Sweden in third with 64; no other country exceeds 32. 

Before the end of apartheid, South African writer Ilana Mercer moved, with her family, to Israel; her father was a vocal opponent of apartheid, and was being harassed by South African security forces. A 2013 piece on World Net Daily quotes Mercer as saying, with all her anti-apartheid chops, that “more people are murdered in one week under African rule than died under detention of the Afrikaner government over the course of roughly four decades.” The South African government estimates that there are 31 murders per 100,000 people per year. Or about 50 a day. That would make South Africa the tenth most murderous country in the world, outpacing Rwanda, Mexico, and both Sudans. And that’s using South Africa’s official estimates — outside groups put the murder rate 100 percent higher. Choosing not to trust the South African authorities is a safe bet — South Africa’s government, which has been led by Nelson Mandela’s African National Congress since the end of apartheid, is outstandingly incompetent and corrupt. 

Of course, de facto one-party rule doesn’t promote integrity. Unemployment is 25 percent, but President Jacob Zuma, of the ANC, recently spent $24 million of public money to add a pool and amphitheater to his private home. Not long after the story broke, he was elected to a second five-year term. Think-tank theorist Leon Louw, who helped defeat apartheid, calls the crime and corruption “a simple manifestation of the breakdown of the state. The government is just appallingly bad at everything it does: education, healthcare, infrastructure, security, everything that is a government function is in shambles.” _​


----------



## ScienceRocks

Cases like Haiti, Zimbabwe and now south Africa is why I feel the way I do about the protected race. They have no right to accuse whites for being wrong when they do shit like they're doing.


----------



## Preacher

Genocide Watch has also stated that whites in SA are being genocided.


----------



## Preacher

There are bright spots though, in SA.BBC News - Inside South Africa s whites-only town of Orania


----------



## The Rabbi

Another case where teh Left went apeshit with calls to boycott South Africa during apartheid etc etc etc.  Black were better off and the system would have been dismantled on its own in orderly fashion.
Do Leftists ever get anything right?


----------



## Vigilante

Ah, when you let the natives rule, this is what you get....


----------



## bripat9643

Odium said:


> Genocide Watch has also stated that whites in SA are being genocided.



If you read the article it discusses that issue.  It says South Africa is at stage 6 on the 8 stage genocide watch.  Read what the president of South Africa said about the Boers.


----------



## bripat9643

Odium said:


> Genocide Watch has also stated that whites in SA are being genocided.



The End of South Africa National Review Online​
_It appears that South Africa is about the most dangerous place you can be outside a war zone. What’s more worrying is the chance that it might become a war zone. Nelson Mandela was able to hold the “rainbow nation” together, but he’s passed on. Now, according to the human-rights organization Genocide Watch, South Africa is at pre-genocide stage 6 of 8: “Preparation.”

With the country skidding toward anarchy, naturally, the people want to know whom they should blame. In 2010, a prominent member of the African National Congress named Julius Malema revived an old anti-apartheid song whose lyrics — says Genocide Watch — call for genocide: “Shoot the Boer, shoot, shoot.” “Boer” means “farmer” in Afrikaans; colloquially, it means “white South African.” Malema was ejected from the ANC and convicted of hate speech; he has since formed a new opposition party, the Economic Freedom Fighters, which is currently the third largest party in parliament. Seven months after Malema’s conviction, President Zuma sang the genocide song himself, leading a crowd in a musical chant: “We are going to shoot them with machine guns, they are going to run . . . The cabinet will shoot them, with the machine gun . . . Shoot the Boer, we are going to hit them, they are going to run.” Watch the video on YouTube — it is surreal. Nelson Mandela’s successor, the president of South Africa, addresses a crowd of — according to the Guardian — tens of thousands, in a giant stadium, and calls for the murder of what amounts to about 10 percent of his constituents. Among the audience, uniformed members of the military dance._​


----------



## Preacher

Nelson Mandela Was A Communist Terrorist Backed By Zionists


----------



## Tom Sweetnam

And the left's darling, Nelson Mandela, admitted on the London Library Tapes that he personally murdered six BLACK political opponents, while being involved in countless acts of politically-motivated terrorism. Nearly all of his victims were black however, so in the lily white Marxist hierarchy of victim propaganda currency, they don't count. Mandela sat in a prison cell for 20 years because he was convicted of TERRORISM, that involved considerable loss of life. All you pansy leftists try and remember that, OK?


----------



## ScienceRocks

Odium said:


> Genocide Watch has also stated that whites in SA are being genocided.



This is what happens to whites when blacks take over our countries. Kind of sad!


----------



## CataclysmZA

As a white South African currently living in the country, I decided to sign up on the forum here and offer a perspective of someone who actually lives here.



bripat9643 said:


> _A 2013 piece on World Net Daily quotes Mercer as saying, with all her anti-apartheid chops, that “more people are murdered in one week under African rule than died under detention of the Afrikaner government over the course of roughly four decades.” The South African government estimates that there are 31 murders per 100,000 people per year. Or about 50 a day. That would make South Africa the tenth most murderous country in the world, outpacing Rwanda, Mexico, and both Sudans. _



My father is an officer of the South African Police Service and served for about four years under the Apartheid regime before being moved to other units to fulfill crucial roles in overseeing the change of the balance of power. The SAPS weren't exactly efficient with their record-keeping and statistics of things like murder, rapes and theft in the townships and tribal homelands went unrecorded, although they did attend to them. The details of Kwa-Zulu Natal's (KZN) crime rate pre-1990, for example, have been lost in years gone by and there's no records for good comparison.

However, from what we do have on hand, there is more violent crime being reported and recorded properly in the country in the ten years preceding 1994 and the ten years following after. Before 1994 most people did not see the police as their first port of call for help - now they will go there for literally anything. With the SAPS tasked to death and the SANDF left to languish under the weight of overspending, overeating, and corruption, the spread of crime moved from more controlled areas into previously white-only suburbs. Theft, home invasions and vehicle theft feature much more prominently than murder, though. I won't try to defend how the SAPS and government has dealt with this so far and its unfortunately gotten out of hand, although we do see a higher number of convictions for murders than most other crimes.

Rape doesn't see as much success, mainly because of mishandling of evidence and poor training on the part of the SAPS and the Trauma teams inside the police stations (the station in my area does a stellar job despite being understaffed). The police are careful to react to rapes especially in the townships, as there is always the chance that a name gets leaked and the mob lynches someone potentially innocent.



bripat9643 said:


> _Think-tank theorist Leon Louw, who helped defeat apartheid, calls the crime and corruption “a simple manifestation of the breakdown of the state. The government is just appallingly bad at everything it does: education, healthcare, infrastructure, security, everything that is a government function is in shambles.”_



Its worth pointing out that the manifesto of the ANC, drawn up before the 1994 elections, makes the case that the party needed to deploy "cadres" into "particular positions of authority" in order to secure any kind of political weight that position could afford. This worked out pretty well for ANC members and their friends or family members, because it was in the ANC's best interests to take over what they could and avoid the IFP, for instance, laying claim to most of the infrastructure inside KZN.

However, when the factionalism started that began to show a loss of support in Thabo Mbeki's leadership, things fell apart. Mbeki spent more time putting out political fires than he did running the country, resulting in government ignoring Eskom's warnings about the state of the power grid and ending in him apologising for not listening to them. Zuma's faction and those who are close to him support him because he has way more dirt on them than he does - as the former head of intelligence for Umkonto We Sizwe, he knows things that no-one wants him to ever reveal, and he uses that to his advantage. All they care about is power and controlling the country for their benefit.

How Mandela or Govan Mbeki did not see this coming is beyond me. Perhaps they didn't think it could backfire as hard as it did.



Odium said:


> Genocide Watch has also stated that whites in SA are being genocided.



Genocide Watch is hogwash, please don't pay attention to it. The available statistics for farm attacks and murders spell quite a different story than the one they put out to the internet. Most farm attacks in the country take place because they are soft targets that are remotely located from any outside help and are usually motivated by the desire to steal something of value. Very few of the attacks are racially motivated and coming from the background of a police officer's son, I have no doubt that the government isn't hiding anything.

Even when Julius Malema was getting into hot water about the "Kill the Boer" struggle song there wasn't any indications of spikes in attacks or their ferocity. It sure was douchey and dangerous on the part of the ANC Youth League, but it didn't end up inciting the kind of violence that it could have. (In fact, if there's anything we could pin on Malema, perhaps a spike in thefts would do the trick because he loves appearing in front of the poor wearing jeans that would cost an entire year's wages)

We also have lots of black farmers who get similarly targeted and not many newspapers will report on them because they don't sell as much as the idea that white farmers are being targeted. That usually brings in the Afrikaner groups who have their say, Solidarity which has a quote for just about everything, and the papers thrive on the kinds of nonsense people spew about, while the communities these farmers support mourn the loss of job opportunities and the money they inject into the local towns.

As for my personal opinion on Zuma - he is a fool, but a sly one. Nothing he does is unintentional, nothing he says is misplaced. Barring the moments when he puts his foot in his mouth and reveals his real opinion, he knows what he's doing. South Africa is headed into a dark place and the SONA 2015 was the turning point for the world to see how far the ANC is prepared to go to keep things quiet. Now we wait for the 2016 elections to see how much support they are willing to lose to keep the status quo. It will get worse before it gets better.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Wow look at all the freedom haters


----------



## TheOldSchool

CataclysmZA said:


> As a white South African currently living in the country, I decided to sign up on the forum here and offer a perspective of someone who actually lives here.
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _A 2013 piece on World Net Daily quotes Mercer as saying, with all her anti-apartheid chops, that “more people are murdered in one week under African rule than died under detention of the Afrikaner government over the course of roughly four decades.” The South African government estimates that there are 31 murders per 100,000 people per year. Or about 50 a day. That would make South Africa the tenth most murderous country in the world, outpacing Rwanda, Mexico, and both Sudans. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My father is an officer of the South African Police Service and served for about four years under the Apartheid regime before being moved to other units to fulfill crucial roles in overseeing the change of the balance of power. The SAPS weren't exactly efficient with their record-keeping and statistics of things like murder, rapes and theft in the townships and tribal homelands went unrecorded, although they did attend to them. The details of Kwa-Zulu Natal's (KZN) crime rate pre-1990, for example, have been lost in years gone by and there's no records for good comparison.
> 
> However, from what we do have on hand, there is more violent crime being reported and recorded properly in the country in the ten years preceding 1994 and the ten years following after. Before 1994 most people did not see the police as their first port of call for help - now they will go there for literally anything. With the SAPS tasked to death and the SANDF left to languish under the weight of overspending, overeating, and corruption, the spread of crime moved from more controlled areas into previously white-only suburbs. Theft, home invasions and vehicle theft feature much more prominently than murder, though. I won't try to defend how the SAPS and government has dealt with this so far and its unfortunately gotten out of hand, although we do see a higher number of convictions for murders than most other crimes.
> 
> Rape doesn't see as much success, mainly because of mishandling of evidence and poor training on the part of the SAPS and the Trauma teams inside the police stations (the station in my area does a stellar job despite being understaffed). The police are careful to react to rapes especially in the townships, as there is always the chance that a name gets leaked and the mob lynches someone potentially innocent.
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Think-tank theorist Leon Louw, who helped defeat apartheid, calls the crime and corruption “a simple manifestation of the breakdown of the state. The government is just appallingly bad at everything it does: education, healthcare, infrastructure, security, everything that is a government function is in shambles.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its worth pointing out that the manifesto of the ANC, drawn up before the 1994 elections, makes the case that the party needed to deploy "cadres" into "particular positions of authority" in order to secure any kind of political weight that position could afford. This worked out pretty well for ANC members and their friends or family members, because it was in the ANC's best interests to take over what they could and avoid the IFP, for instance, laying claim to most of the infrastructure inside KZN.
> 
> However, when the factionalism started that began to show a loss of support in Thabo Mbeki's leadership, things fell apart. Mbeki spent more time putting out political fires than he did running the country, resulting in government ignoring Eskom's warnings about the state of the power grid and ending in him apologising for not listening to them. Zuma's faction and those who are close to him support him because he has way more dirt on them than he does - as the former head of intelligence for Umkonto We Sizwe, he knows things that no-one wants him to ever reveal, and he uses that to his advantage. All they care about is power and controlling the country for their benefit.
> 
> How Mandela or Govan Mbeki did not see this coming is beyond me. Perhaps they didn't think it could backfire as hard as it did.
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide Watch has also stated that whites in SA are being genocided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genocide Watch is hogwash, please don't pay attention to it. The available statistics for farm attacks and murders spell quite a different story than the one they put out to the internet. Most farm attacks in the country take place because they are soft targets that are remotely located from any outside help and are usualy motivated by the desire to steal something of value. Very few of the attacks are racially motivated and coming from the background of a police officer's son, I have no doubt that the government isn't hiding anything.
> 
> Even when Julius Malema was getting into hot water about the "Kill the Boer" struggle song there wasn't any indications of spikes in attacks or their ferocity. It sure was douchey and dangerous on the part of the ANC Youth League, but it didn't end up inciting the kind of violence that it could have.
> 
> We also have lots of black farmers who get similarly targeted and not many newspapers will report on them because they don't sell as much as the idea that white farmers are being targeted. That usually brings in the Afrikaner groups who have their say, Solidarity which has a quote for just about everything, and the papers thrive on the kinds of nonsense people spew about, while the communities these farmers support mourn the loss of job opportunities and the money they inject into the local towns.
> 
> As for my personal opinion on Zuma - he is a fool, but a sly one. Nothing he does is unintentional, nothing he says is misplaced. Barring the moments when he puts his foot in his mouth and reveals his real opinion, he knows what he's doing. South Africa is headed into a dark place and the SONA 2015 was the turning point for the world to see how far the ANC is prepared to go to keep things quiet. Now we wait for the 2016 elections to see how much support they are willing to lose to keep the status quo. It will get worse before it gets better.
Click to expand...

Excellent post!  Welcome to the forum.  I'd just like you to know that the other posters in this thread are not interested in any truth.  They are some of our resident racists who just want to rail against black people


----------



## CataclysmZA

TheOldSchool said:


> Excellent post!  Welcome to the forum.  I'd just like you to know that the other posters in this thread are not interested in any truth.  They are some of our resident racists who just want to rail against black people



Thanks for the welcome. We have plenty of the same racists down here, many who spend their time in the News24 comment threads arguing on the internet. Slowly but surely common sense is prevailing, though I wish this process didn't take so long to happen.


----------



## HenryBHough

America has an allegedly black president so it's only a matter of time before the question of what to do with worn-out tyres is completely resolved.

They don't worry about those things in South Africa - they just recycle creatively.


----------



## TheOldSchool

HenryBHough said:


> America has an allegedly black president so it's only a matter of time before the question of what to do with worn-out tyres is completely resolved.
> 
> They don't worry about those things in South Africa - they just recycle creatively.


Here's another one.


----------



## CataclysmZA

HenryBHough said:


> America has an allegedly black president so it's only a matter of time before the question of what to do with worn-out tyres is completely resolved.



Honestly, given the way things are right now, we'd be GLAD to have your kind of problems. Hell, Tom Wheeler does a better job on his own than the entire organisation that is ICASA has done in ten years.


----------



## Political Junky

bripat9643 said:


> Life was better under apartheid.
> 
> _The End of South Africa National Review Online
> 
> Things are very bad in South Africa. When the scourge of apartheid was finally smashed to pieces in 1994, the country seemed to have a bright future ahead of it. Eight years later, in 2002, 60 percent of South Africans said life had been better under apartheid. Hard to believe — but that’s how bad things were in 2002. And now they’re even worse.
> 
> When apartheid ended, the life expectancy in South Africa was 64 — the same as in Turkey and Russia. Now it’s 56, the same as in Somalia. There are 132.4 rapes per 100,000 people per year, which is by far the highest in the world: Botswana is in second with 93, Sweden in third with 64; no other country exceeds 32.
> 
> Before the end of apartheid, South African writer Ilana Mercer moved, with her family, to Israel; her father was a vocal opponent of apartheid, and was being harassed by South African security forces. A 2013 piece on World Net Daily quotes Mercer as saying, with all her anti-apartheid chops, that “more people are murdered in one week under African rule than died under detention of the Afrikaner government over the course of roughly four decades.” The South African government estimates that there are 31 murders per 100,000 people per year. Or about 50 a day. That would make South Africa the tenth most murderous country in the world, outpacing Rwanda, Mexico, and both Sudans. And that’s using South Africa’s official estimates — outside groups put the murder rate 100 percent higher. Choosing not to trust the South African authorities is a safe bet — South Africa’s government, which has been led by Nelson Mandela’s African National Congress since the end of apartheid, is outstandingly incompetent and corrupt.
> 
> Of course, de facto one-party rule doesn’t promote integrity. Unemployment is 25 percent, but President Jacob Zuma, of the ANC, recently spent $24 million of public money to add a pool and amphitheater to his private home. Not long after the story broke, he was elected to a second five-year term. Think-tank theorist Leon Louw, who helped defeat apartheid, calls the crime and corruption “a simple manifestation of the breakdown of the state. The government is just appallingly bad at everything it does: education, healthcare, infrastructure, security, everything that is a government function is in shambles.” _​


How far Right can we expect the Right to go? It's already looking really bad.


----------



## Roadrunner

Matthew said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide Watch has also stated that whites in SA are being genocided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens to whites when blacks take over our countries. Kind of sad!
Click to expand...

No, it is what happens to whites when blacks take back the countries that whites took from them.

Any sensible whites should have cashed out and moved on by now.


----------



## CataclysmZA

Roadrunner said:


> Any sensible whites should have cashed out and moved on by now.



That's quite a bold statement given that this is our home and it has been for hundreds of years now. Kudos to the people who needed to get out to spread their wings globally (Shuttleworh, Musk, et al), but we're pretty determined to work with whoever to get this country back on track.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Roadrunner said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide Watch has also stated that whites in SA are being genocided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens to whites when blacks take over our countries. Kind of sad!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it is what happens to whites when blacks take back the countries that whites took from them.
> 
> Any sensible whites should have cashed out and moved on by now.
Click to expand...


Really? There wasn't hardly any blacks there when whites arrive 500 years ago.Whites than built the cities, roads and developed it into one of the top 20 nations on earth. Now we should get the fuck out? Pretty soon, you're saying we'd be left with europe. Hell, with what we're doing with europe...Well, we might not even have that in a few hundred years.

Then what? We can't expect anyone else to treat us fairly or give a damn about our rights. We better get a back bone.


----------



## bripat9643

TheOldSchool said:


> Wow look at all the freedom haters


What "freedom" were you referring to?

Majority rule isn't freedom.


----------



## bripat9643

TheOldSchool said:


> CataclysmZA said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a white South African currently living in the country, I decided to sign up on the forum here and offer a perspective of someone who actually lives here.
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _A 2013 piece on World Net Daily quotes Mercer as saying, with all her anti-apartheid chops, that “more people are murdered in one week under African rule than died under detention of the Afrikaner government over the course of roughly four decades.” The South African government estimates that there are 31 murders per 100,000 people per year. Or about 50 a day. That would make South Africa the tenth most murderous country in the world, outpacing Rwanda, Mexico, and both Sudans. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My father is an officer of the South African Police Service and served for about four years under the Apartheid regime before being moved to other units to fulfill crucial roles in overseeing the change of the balance of power. The SAPS weren't exactly efficient with their record-keeping and statistics of things like murder, rapes and theft in the townships and tribal homelands went unrecorded, although they did attend to them. The details of Kwa-Zulu Natal's (KZN) crime rate pre-1990, for example, have been lost in years gone by and there's no records for good comparison.
> 
> However, from what we do have on hand, there is more violent crime being reported and recorded properly in the country in the ten years preceding 1994 and the ten years following after. Before 1994 most people did not see the police as their first port of call for help - now they will go there for literally anything. With the SAPS tasked to death and the SANDF left to languish under the weight of overspending, overeating, and corruption, the spread of crime moved from more controlled areas into previously white-only suburbs. Theft, home invasions and vehicle theft feature much more prominently than murder, though. I won't try to defend how the SAPS and government has dealt with this so far and its unfortunately gotten out of hand, although we do see a higher number of convictions for murders than most other crimes.
> 
> Rape doesn't see as much success, mainly because of mishandling of evidence and poor training on the part of the SAPS and the Trauma teams inside the police stations (the station in my area does a stellar job despite being understaffed). The police are careful to react to rapes especially in the townships, as there is always the chance that a name gets leaked and the mob lynches someone potentially innocent.
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Think-tank theorist Leon Louw, who helped defeat apartheid, calls the crime and corruption “a simple manifestation of the breakdown of the state. The government is just appallingly bad at everything it does: education, healthcare, infrastructure, security, everything that is a government function is in shambles.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its worth pointing out that the manifesto of the ANC, drawn up before the 1994 elections, makes the case that the party needed to deploy "cadres" into "particular positions of authority" in order to secure any kind of political weight that position could afford. This worked out pretty well for ANC members and their friends or family members, because it was in the ANC's best interests to take over what they could and avoid the IFP, for instance, laying claim to most of the infrastructure inside KZN.
> 
> However, when the factionalism started that began to show a loss of support in Thabo Mbeki's leadership, things fell apart. Mbeki spent more time putting out political fires than he did running the country, resulting in government ignoring Eskom's warnings about the state of the power grid and ending in him apologising for not listening to them. Zuma's faction and those who are close to him support him because he has way more dirt on them than he does - as the former head of intelligence for Umkonto We Sizwe, he knows things that no-one wants him to ever reveal, and he uses that to his advantage. All they care about is power and controlling the country for their benefit.
> 
> How Mandela or Govan Mbeki did not see this coming is beyond me. Perhaps they didn't think it could backfire as hard as it did.
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide Watch has also stated that whites in SA are being genocided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genocide Watch is hogwash, please don't pay attention to it. The available statistics for farm attacks and murders spell quite a different story than the one they put out to the internet. Most farm attacks in the country take place because they are soft targets that are remotely located from any outside help and are usualy motivated by the desire to steal something of value. Very few of the attacks are racially motivated and coming from the background of a police officer's son, I have no doubt that the government isn't hiding anything.
> 
> Even when Julius Malema was getting into hot water about the "Kill the Boer" struggle song there wasn't any indications of spikes in attacks or their ferocity. It sure was douchey and dangerous on the part of the ANC Youth League, but it didn't end up inciting the kind of violence that it could have.
> 
> We also have lots of black farmers who get similarly targeted and not many newspapers will report on them because they don't sell as much as the idea that white farmers are being targeted. That usually brings in the Afrikaner groups who have their say, Solidarity which has a quote for just about everything, and the papers thrive on the kinds of nonsense people spew about, while the communities these farmers support mourn the loss of job opportunities and the money they inject into the local towns.
> 
> As for my personal opinion on Zuma - he is a fool, but a sly one. Nothing he does is unintentional, nothing he says is misplaced. Barring the moments when he puts his foot in his mouth and reveals his real opinion, he knows what he's doing. South Africa is headed into a dark place and the SONA 2015 was the turning point for the world to see how far the ANC is prepared to go to keep things quiet. Now we wait for the 2016 elections to see how much support they are willing to lose to keep the status quo. It will get worse before it gets better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent post!  Welcome to the forum.  I'd just like you to know that the other posters in this thread are not interested in any truth.  They are some of our resident racists who just want to rail against black people
Click to expand...


You're the forum jackass.


----------



## TheOldSchool

bripat9643 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CataclysmZA said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a white South African currently living in the country, I decided to sign up on the forum here and offer a perspective of someone who actually lives here.
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _A 2013 piece on World Net Daily quotes Mercer as saying, with all her anti-apartheid chops, that “more people are murdered in one week under African rule than died under detention of the Afrikaner government over the course of roughly four decades.” The South African government estimates that there are 31 murders per 100,000 people per year. Or about 50 a day. That would make South Africa the tenth most murderous country in the world, outpacing Rwanda, Mexico, and both Sudans. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My father is an officer of the South African Police Service and served for about four years under the Apartheid regime before being moved to other units to fulfill crucial roles in overseeing the change of the balance of power. The SAPS weren't exactly efficient with their record-keeping and statistics of things like murder, rapes and theft in the townships and tribal homelands went unrecorded, although they did attend to them. The details of Kwa-Zulu Natal's (KZN) crime rate pre-1990, for example, have been lost in years gone by and there's no records for good comparison.
> 
> However, from what we do have on hand, there is more violent crime being reported and recorded properly in the country in the ten years preceding 1994 and the ten years following after. Before 1994 most people did not see the police as their first port of call for help - now they will go there for literally anything. With the SAPS tasked to death and the SANDF left to languish under the weight of overspending, overeating, and corruption, the spread of crime moved from more controlled areas into previously white-only suburbs. Theft, home invasions and vehicle theft feature much more prominently than murder, though. I won't try to defend how the SAPS and government has dealt with this so far and its unfortunately gotten out of hand, although we do see a higher number of convictions for murders than most other crimes.
> 
> Rape doesn't see as much success, mainly because of mishandling of evidence and poor training on the part of the SAPS and the Trauma teams inside the police stations (the station in my area does a stellar job despite being understaffed). The police are careful to react to rapes especially in the townships, as there is always the chance that a name gets leaked and the mob lynches someone potentially innocent.
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Think-tank theorist Leon Louw, who helped defeat apartheid, calls the crime and corruption “a simple manifestation of the breakdown of the state. The government is just appallingly bad at everything it does: education, healthcare, infrastructure, security, everything that is a government function is in shambles.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its worth pointing out that the manifesto of the ANC, drawn up before the 1994 elections, makes the case that the party needed to deploy "cadres" into "particular positions of authority" in order to secure any kind of political weight that position could afford. This worked out pretty well for ANC members and their friends or family members, because it was in the ANC's best interests to take over what they could and avoid the IFP, for instance, laying claim to most of the infrastructure inside KZN.
> 
> However, when the factionalism started that began to show a loss of support in Thabo Mbeki's leadership, things fell apart. Mbeki spent more time putting out political fires than he did running the country, resulting in government ignoring Eskom's warnings about the state of the power grid and ending in him apologising for not listening to them. Zuma's faction and those who are close to him support him because he has way more dirt on them than he does - as the former head of intelligence for Umkonto We Sizwe, he knows things that no-one wants him to ever reveal, and he uses that to his advantage. All they care about is power and controlling the country for their benefit.
> 
> How Mandela or Govan Mbeki did not see this coming is beyond me. Perhaps they didn't think it could backfire as hard as it did.
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide Watch has also stated that whites in SA are being genocided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genocide Watch is hogwash, please don't pay attention to it. The available statistics for farm attacks and murders spell quite a different story than the one they put out to the internet. Most farm attacks in the country take place because they are soft targets that are remotely located from any outside help and are usualy motivated by the desire to steal something of value. Very few of the attacks are racially motivated and coming from the background of a police officer's son, I have no doubt that the government isn't hiding anything.
> 
> Even when Julius Malema was getting into hot water about the "Kill the Boer" struggle song there wasn't any indications of spikes in attacks or their ferocity. It sure was douchey and dangerous on the part of the ANC Youth League, but it didn't end up inciting the kind of violence that it could have.
> 
> We also have lots of black farmers who get similarly targeted and not many newspapers will report on them because they don't sell as much as the idea that white farmers are being targeted. That usually brings in the Afrikaner groups who have their say, Solidarity which has a quote for just about everything, and the papers thrive on the kinds of nonsense people spew about, while the communities these farmers support mourn the loss of job opportunities and the money they inject into the local towns.
> 
> As for my personal opinion on Zuma - he is a fool, but a sly one. Nothing he does is unintentional, nothing he says is misplaced. Barring the moments when he puts his foot in his mouth and reveals his real opinion, he knows what he's doing. South Africa is headed into a dark place and the SONA 2015 was the turning point for the world to see how far the ANC is prepared to go to keep things quiet. Now we wait for the 2016 elections to see how much support they are willing to lose to keep the status quo. It will get worse before it gets better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent post!  Welcome to the forum.  I'd just like you to know that the other posters in this thread are not interested in any truth.  They are some of our resident racists who just want to rail against black people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the forum jackass.
Click to expand...

I'm the forum?  I.  AM.  THE FORUM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bripat9643

TheOldSchool said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CataclysmZA said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a white South African currently living in the country, I decided to sign up on the forum here and offer a perspective of someone who actually lives here.
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _A 2013 piece on World Net Daily quotes Mercer as saying, with all her anti-apartheid chops, that “more people are murdered in one week under African rule than died under detention of the Afrikaner government over the course of roughly four decades.” The South African government estimates that there are 31 murders per 100,000 people per year. Or about 50 a day. That would make South Africa the tenth most murderous country in the world, outpacing Rwanda, Mexico, and both Sudans. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My father is an officer of the South African Police Service and served for about four years under the Apartheid regime before being moved to other units to fulfill crucial roles in overseeing the change of the balance of power. The SAPS weren't exactly efficient with their record-keeping and statistics of things like murder, rapes and theft in the townships and tribal homelands went unrecorded, although they did attend to them. The details of Kwa-Zulu Natal's (KZN) crime rate pre-1990, for example, have been lost in years gone by and there's no records for good comparison.
> 
> However, from what we do have on hand, there is more violent crime being reported and recorded properly in the country in the ten years preceding 1994 and the ten years following after. Before 1994 most people did not see the police as their first port of call for help - now they will go there for literally anything. With the SAPS tasked to death and the SANDF left to languish under the weight of overspending, overeating, and corruption, the spread of crime moved from more controlled areas into previously white-only suburbs. Theft, home invasions and vehicle theft feature much more prominently than murder, though. I won't try to defend how the SAPS and government has dealt with this so far and its unfortunately gotten out of hand, although we do see a higher number of convictions for murders than most other crimes.
> 
> Rape doesn't see as much success, mainly because of mishandling of evidence and poor training on the part of the SAPS and the Trauma teams inside the police stations (the station in my area does a stellar job despite being understaffed). The police are careful to react to rapes especially in the townships, as there is always the chance that a name gets leaked and the mob lynches someone potentially innocent.
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Think-tank theorist Leon Louw, who helped defeat apartheid, calls the crime and corruption “a simple manifestation of the breakdown of the state. The government is just appallingly bad at everything it does: education, healthcare, infrastructure, security, everything that is a government function is in shambles.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its worth pointing out that the manifesto of the ANC, drawn up before the 1994 elections, makes the case that the party needed to deploy "cadres" into "particular positions of authority" in order to secure any kind of political weight that position could afford. This worked out pretty well for ANC members and their friends or family members, because it was in the ANC's best interests to take over what they could and avoid the IFP, for instance, laying claim to most of the infrastructure inside KZN.
> 
> However, when the factionalism started that began to show a loss of support in Thabo Mbeki's leadership, things fell apart. Mbeki spent more time putting out political fires than he did running the country, resulting in government ignoring Eskom's warnings about the state of the power grid and ending in him apologising for not listening to them. Zuma's faction and those who are close to him support him because he has way more dirt on them than he does - as the former head of intelligence for Umkonto We Sizwe, he knows things that no-one wants him to ever reveal, and he uses that to his advantage. All they care about is power and controlling the country for their benefit.
> 
> How Mandela or Govan Mbeki did not see this coming is beyond me. Perhaps they didn't think it could backfire as hard as it did.
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide Watch has also stated that whites in SA are being genocided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genocide Watch is hogwash, please don't pay attention to it. The available statistics for farm attacks and murders spell quite a different story than the one they put out to the internet. Most farm attacks in the country take place because they are soft targets that are remotely located from any outside help and are usualy motivated by the desire to steal something of value. Very few of the attacks are racially motivated and coming from the background of a police officer's son, I have no doubt that the government isn't hiding anything.
> 
> Even when Julius Malema was getting into hot water about the "Kill the Boer" struggle song there wasn't any indications of spikes in attacks or their ferocity. It sure was douchey and dangerous on the part of the ANC Youth League, but it didn't end up inciting the kind of violence that it could have.
> 
> We also have lots of black farmers who get similarly targeted and not many newspapers will report on them because they don't sell as much as the idea that white farmers are being targeted. That usually brings in the Afrikaner groups who have their say, Solidarity which has a quote for just about everything, and the papers thrive on the kinds of nonsense people spew about, while the communities these farmers support mourn the loss of job opportunities and the money they inject into the local towns.
> 
> As for my personal opinion on Zuma - he is a fool, but a sly one. Nothing he does is unintentional, nothing he says is misplaced. Barring the moments when he puts his foot in his mouth and reveals his real opinion, he knows what he's doing. South Africa is headed into a dark place and the SONA 2015 was the turning point for the world to see how far the ANC is prepared to go to keep things quiet. Now we wait for the 2016 elections to see how much support they are willing to lose to keep the status quo. It will get worse before it gets better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent post!  Welcome to the forum.  I'd just like you to know that the other posters in this thread are not interested in any truth.  They are some of our resident racists who just want to rail against black people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the forum jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the forum?  I.  AM.  THE FORUM!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


Thanks for proving it.


----------



## TheOldSchool

bripat9643 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CataclysmZA said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a white South African currently living in the country, I decided to sign up on the forum here and offer a perspective of someone who actually lives here.
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _A 2013 piece on World Net Daily quotes Mercer as saying, with all her anti-apartheid chops, that “more people are murdered in one week under African rule than died under detention of the Afrikaner government over the course of roughly four decades.” The South African government estimates that there are 31 murders per 100,000 people per year. Or about 50 a day. That would make South Africa the tenth most murderous country in the world, outpacing Rwanda, Mexico, and both Sudans. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My father is an officer of the South African Police Service and served for about four years under the Apartheid regime before being moved to other units to fulfill crucial roles in overseeing the change of the balance of power. The SAPS weren't exactly efficient with their record-keeping and statistics of things like murder, rapes and theft in the townships and tribal homelands went unrecorded, although they did attend to them. The details of Kwa-Zulu Natal's (KZN) crime rate pre-1990, for example, have been lost in years gone by and there's no records for good comparison.
> 
> However, from what we do have on hand, there is more violent crime being reported and recorded properly in the country in the ten years preceding 1994 and the ten years following after. Before 1994 most people did not see the police as their first port of call for help - now they will go there for literally anything. With the SAPS tasked to death and the SANDF left to languish under the weight of overspending, overeating, and corruption, the spread of crime moved from more controlled areas into previously white-only suburbs. Theft, home invasions and vehicle theft feature much more prominently than murder, though. I won't try to defend how the SAPS and government has dealt with this so far and its unfortunately gotten out of hand, although we do see a higher number of convictions for murders than most other crimes.
> 
> Rape doesn't see as much success, mainly because of mishandling of evidence and poor training on the part of the SAPS and the Trauma teams inside the police stations (the station in my area does a stellar job despite being understaffed). The police are careful to react to rapes especially in the townships, as there is always the chance that a name gets leaked and the mob lynches someone potentially innocent.
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Think-tank theorist Leon Louw, who helped defeat apartheid, calls the crime and corruption “a simple manifestation of the breakdown of the state. The government is just appallingly bad at everything it does: education, healthcare, infrastructure, security, everything that is a government function is in shambles.”_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its worth pointing out that the manifesto of the ANC, drawn up before the 1994 elections, makes the case that the party needed to deploy "cadres" into "particular positions of authority" in order to secure any kind of political weight that position could afford. This worked out pretty well for ANC members and their friends or family members, because it was in the ANC's best interests to take over what they could and avoid the IFP, for instance, laying claim to most of the infrastructure inside KZN.
> 
> However, when the factionalism started that began to show a loss of support in Thabo Mbeki's leadership, things fell apart. Mbeki spent more time putting out political fires than he did running the country, resulting in government ignoring Eskom's warnings about the state of the power grid and ending in him apologising for not listening to them. Zuma's faction and those who are close to him support him because he has way more dirt on them than he does - as the former head of intelligence for Umkonto We Sizwe, he knows things that no-one wants him to ever reveal, and he uses that to his advantage. All they care about is power and controlling the country for their benefit.
> 
> How Mandela or Govan Mbeki did not see this coming is beyond me. Perhaps they didn't think it could backfire as hard as it did.
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genocide Watch has also stated that whites in SA are being genocided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genocide Watch is hogwash, please don't pay attention to it. The available statistics for farm attacks and murders spell quite a different story than the one they put out to the internet. Most farm attacks in the country take place because they are soft targets that are remotely located from any outside help and are usualy motivated by the desire to steal something of value. Very few of the attacks are racially motivated and coming from the background of a police officer's son, I have no doubt that the government isn't hiding anything.
> 
> Even when Julius Malema was getting into hot water about the "Kill the Boer" struggle song there wasn't any indications of spikes in attacks or their ferocity. It sure was douchey and dangerous on the part of the ANC Youth League, but it didn't end up inciting the kind of violence that it could have.
> 
> We also have lots of black farmers who get similarly targeted and not many newspapers will report on them because they don't sell as much as the idea that white farmers are being targeted. That usually brings in the Afrikaner groups who have their say, Solidarity which has a quote for just about everything, and the papers thrive on the kinds of nonsense people spew about, while the communities these farmers support mourn the loss of job opportunities and the money they inject into the local towns.
> 
> As for my personal opinion on Zuma - he is a fool, but a sly one. Nothing he does is unintentional, nothing he says is misplaced. Barring the moments when he puts his foot in his mouth and reveals his real opinion, he knows what he's doing. South Africa is headed into a dark place and the SONA 2015 was the turning point for the world to see how far the ANC is prepared to go to keep things quiet. Now we wait for the 2016 elections to see how much support they are willing to lose to keep the status quo. It will get worse before it gets better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent post!  Welcome to the forum.  I'd just like you to know that the other posters in this thread are not interested in any truth.  They are some of our resident racists who just want to rail against black people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the forum jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the forum?  I.  AM.  THE FORUM!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving it.
Click to expand...

Shut up!  You can't post here I'M the forum!!!  Not you!


----------



## bripat9643

TheOldSchool said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CataclysmZA said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a white South African currently living in the country, I decided to sign up on the forum here and offer a perspective of someone who actually lives here.
> 
> My father is an officer of the South African Police Service and served for about four years under the Apartheid regime before being moved to other units to fulfill crucial roles in overseeing the change of the balance of power. The SAPS weren't exactly efficient with their record-keeping and statistics of things like murder, rapes and theft in the townships and tribal homelands went unrecorded, although they did attend to them. The details of Kwa-Zulu Natal's (KZN) crime rate pre-1990, for example, have been lost in years gone by and there's no records for good comparison.
> 
> However, from what we do have on hand, there is more violent crime being reported and recorded properly in the country in the ten years preceding 1994 and the ten years following after. Before 1994 most people did not see the police as their first port of call for help - now they will go there for literally anything. With the SAPS tasked to death and the SANDF left to languish under the weight of overspending, overeating, and corruption, the spread of crime moved from more controlled areas into previously white-only suburbs. Theft, home invasions and vehicle theft feature much more prominently than murder, though. I won't try to defend how the SAPS and government has dealt with this so far and its unfortunately gotten out of hand, although we do see a higher number of convictions for murders than most other crimes.
> 
> Rape doesn't see as much success, mainly because of mishandling of evidence and poor training on the part of the SAPS and the Trauma teams inside the police stations (the station in my area does a stellar job despite being understaffed). The police are careful to react to rapes especially in the townships, as there is always the chance that a name gets leaked and the mob lynches someone potentially innocent.
> 
> Its worth pointing out that the manifesto of the ANC, drawn up before the 1994 elections, makes the case that the party needed to deploy "cadres" into "particular positions of authority" in order to secure any kind of political weight that position could afford. This worked out pretty well for ANC members and their friends or family members, because it was in the ANC's best interests to take over what they could and avoid the IFP, for instance, laying claim to most of the infrastructure inside KZN.
> 
> However, when the factionalism started that began to show a loss of support in Thabo Mbeki's leadership, things fell apart. Mbeki spent more time putting out political fires than he did running the country, resulting in government ignoring Eskom's warnings about the state of the power grid and ending in him apologising for not listening to them. Zuma's faction and those who are close to him support him because he has way more dirt on them than he does - as the former head of intelligence for Umkonto We Sizwe, he knows things that no-one wants him to ever reveal, and he uses that to his advantage. All they care about is power and controlling the country for their benefit.
> 
> How Mandela or Govan Mbeki did not see this coming is beyond me. Perhaps they didn't think it could backfire as hard as it did.
> 
> Genocide Watch is hogwash, please don't pay attention to it. The available statistics for farm attacks and murders spell quite a different story than the one they put out to the internet. Most farm attacks in the country take place because they are soft targets that are remotely located from any outside help and are usualy motivated by the desire to steal something of value. Very few of the attacks are racially motivated and coming from the background of a police officer's son, I have no doubt that the government isn't hiding anything.
> 
> Even when Julius Malema was getting into hot water about the "Kill the Boer" struggle song there wasn't any indications of spikes in attacks or their ferocity. It sure was douchey and dangerous on the part of the ANC Youth League, but it didn't end up inciting the kind of violence that it could have.
> 
> We also have lots of black farmers who get similarly targeted and not many newspapers will report on them because they don't sell as much as the idea that white farmers are being targeted. That usually brings in the Afrikaner groups who have their say, Solidarity which has a quote for just about everything, and the papers thrive on the kinds of nonsense people spew about, while the communities these farmers support mourn the loss of job opportunities and the money they inject into the local towns.
> 
> As for my personal opinion on Zuma - he is a fool, but a sly one. Nothing he does is unintentional, nothing he says is misplaced. Barring the moments when he puts his foot in his mouth and reveals his real opinion, he knows what he's doing. South Africa is headed into a dark place and the SONA 2015 was the turning point for the world to see how far the ANC is prepared to go to keep things quiet. Now we wait for the 2016 elections to see how much support they are willing to lose to keep the status quo. It will get worse before it gets better.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent post!  Welcome to the forum.  I'd just like you to know that the other posters in this thread are not interested in any truth.  They are some of our resident racists who just want to rail against black people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the forum jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the forum?  I.  AM.  THE FORUM!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up!  You can't post here I'M the forum!!!  Not you!
Click to expand...


No, you're the forum jackass.  It's a pity you can't understand simple English.


----------



## TheOldSchool

bripat9643 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent post!  Welcome to the forum.  I'd just like you to know that the other posters in this thread are not interested in any truth.  They are some of our resident racists who just want to rail against black people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the forum jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the forum?  I.  AM.  THE FORUM!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up!  You can't post here I'M the forum!!!  Not you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you're the forum jackass.  It's a pity you can't understand simple English.
Click to expand...

Jackass!  I'M the forum!  ME!!! GET OFF MY NUTZ!!!


----------



## HenryBHough

South African logic:

If you pile up *hundreds* of old tires, throw gasoline on them and light it up - that's pollution and you can be fined or thrown in jail.

If you put *one* old tire around a political opponent's neck, throw gasoline on it and light it up - that's peaceful protest.

See, it's entirely a matter of showing some restraint.


----------



## CataclysmZA

HenryBHough said:


> If you put *one* old tire around a political opponent's neck, throw gasoline on it and light it up - that's peaceful protest.



That kind of shit happens up much farther North, where the rule of law is frequently swept aside to serve some political agenda. Necklacings only rarely happen here and when they do, its because a mob got hold of an alleged thief, rapist or drug dealer, or the community decided that the foreigners living alongside them were no longer welcome. Several Somalian shopkeepers were murdered in a similar fashion last year and the year before that. 

Gavin Hood's "Tsotsi" is a great film to watch to understand what sort of life people in the townships lead, though it doesn't really get into the raw brutality that takes hold of communities who are fed up with the government and the police.


----------



## Pretorian

Hi guys,

This thread touches on some very serious issues in a country on the brink of anarchy. (Depending on your definition of anarchy)

CataclysmZA - Im not going to engage in a debate with you about this. We are all entitled to our opinions. You however paint a picture of SA which is based on your own hopeful" experience-its just another liberal opinion denying facts. I urge you to look around you - face the facts.

I too am a South African. I live in the once fair city of Pretoria, now a goddamn dump site which struggles with electricity issues, unemployment, violent crime, drugs and altogether lawlesness. A simple thing such as Driving on the roads in most areas is a nightmare - total disregard for traffic rules and road user safety. Its just one problem, and a small almost insignificant part of society-but it signifies a decline in society.

I served in the security forces of South Africa during the late 80's and early 90's. I spent 2 years on the Riot unit of the South African Police force during '91 and '93.
Winnie Mandela in those days uttered these words - "With petrol, car tyres and a box of matches we will rule this country" 
Shes an educated woman....
Necklacing those days happened daily. Kidnappings and brutal murder happened daily in those days, and it happens to this day.
Do not agree with me - then argue away +16000 annual murders.
Erase +800 annual child murders

With those figures only an idiot will believe there is hope in South Africa. Less people are killed in Syria annually - for crying out load.

Then there is the constant referral to "racism"....
Please define racism cause Im lost on the  current acceptable version....
Is white supremecy racism? I think so yes.
Is black supremecy racism? Yeh it is, a misguided form (lol)

Lets look at Africa as a whole - its a failed damn continent. South Africa is still a beacon of hope in Africa due to her infrastructure and financial strength. Its in fast decline though but yeh, the liberals think it will change...

The liberals also believe that Africas only problem is education and cultural differences....and that the west should invest in educating africa. Lol now that in itself is a racist comment in my opinion.
A racist comment lost on the silly liberals.
Why has Africa not educated herself? Why Mr. & Ms Liberal does the west need to educate Africa?

Who educated the west....? Ooooh yes - they did so themselves! 
So why dont you believe that Africa can educate herself? Because your liberal approach is born from your pre existing supremecy! Sorry to shed some light on that for you....

If Africa is not in trouble without the  white west-leave her to her own vices and see what happens.
Leave Africa to educate herself, build her own cars, land people on the moon-let Africa for starters solve her own problems....

She cant can she....? And all the liberals know that and they convince themselves that their "aid" and concern is a sign of their acceptance of all races. 
In reality Its just a guilt driven form of racism....

Africa is a dying continent due to its peoples very nature. You can educate them like you did Winnie Mandela - they cant escape their nature. And dont give me statistics of the 3 or 4% who are different - I give you the 30+ countries in Africa that are on the brink of collapse, or has collapsed under crime, war, corruption and inhumanity -
Sudan
Somalia
DRC
Congo
Malawi
Swaziland
Angola
Mozambique
Zimbabwe
Uganda
Mali
Mauritania

And last but not least - South Africa....

my last comment is aimed at our President Jacob Zuma's solution to our Energy crisis - Nuclear Power plants.
If our Government could not manage maintenance and upkeep of the Cole powered Power plants, how do they expect to manage Nuclear Power plants? Another Chernobyl disaster in the making?

Kindest regards


Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## CataclysmZA

Eish! I don't think I'll be engaging in a debate with you either. On the whole, I believe that this country won't fail as other African countries have and if you want to call that naivety then go ahead, I don't mind. There are a lot of things that are failing, but there are also a lot of things that give us a fighting chance to once again be the best beacon of hope for Africa. Having an open internet is one of those things.

As for the Chernobyl comment, Koeberg is run just as well as any other nuclear station in Europe or the US and compared to our failing coal-powered plants, it runs like a well-oiled machine. I'm glad that some people inside Eskom at least have seen to it that maintenance for Koeberg always takes place and is always done properly.


----------



## Pretorian

Facts is what you should base your opinion on - not hearsay CataclysmZa 

EWN - Eyewitness News mdash New headache for Eskom after Koeberg unit fault

Power struggle jams nuclear fix-up Mail Guardian Mobile edition 

IOLMobile

This paints a completely different picture to what you are sketching.
Unless you can provide proof that this is the way the USA and Europe run their Nuclear plants....I take it your speculation is off the mark

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Preacher

Pretorian said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This thread touches on some very serious issues in a country on the brink of anarchy. (Depending on your definition of anarchy)
> 
> CataclysmZA - Im not going to engage in a debate with you about this. We are all entitled to our opinions. You however paint a picture of SA which is based on your own hopeful" experience-its just another liberal opinion denying facts. I urge you to look around you - face the facts.
> 
> I too am a South African. I live in the once fair city of Pretoria, now a goddamn dump site which struggles with electricity issues, unemployment, violent crime, drugs and altogether lawlesness. A simple thing such as Driving on the roads in most areas is a nightmare - total disregard for traffic rules and road user safety. Its just one problem, and a small almost insignificant part of society-but it signifies a decline in society.
> 
> I served in the security forces of South Africa during the late 80's and early 90's. I spent 2 years on the Riot unit of the South African Police force during '91 and '93.
> Winnie Mandela in those days uttered these words - "With petrol, car tyres and a box of matches we will rule this country"
> Shes an educated woman....
> Necklacing those days happened daily. Kidnappings and brutal murder happened daily in those days, and it happens to this day.
> Do not agree with me - then argue away +16000 annual murders.
> Erase +800 annual child murders
> 
> With those figures only an idiot will believe there is hope in South Africa. Less people are killed in Syria annually - for crying out load.
> 
> Then there is the constant referral to "racism"....
> Please define racism cause Im lost on the  current acceptable version....
> Is white supremecy racism? I think so yes.
> Is black supremecy racism? Yeh it is, a misguided form (lol)
> 
> Lets look at Africa as a whole - its a failed damn continent. South Africa is still a beacon of hope in Africa due to her infrastructure and financial strength. Its in fast decline though but yeh, the liberals think it will change...
> 
> The liberals also believe that Africas only problem is education and cultural differences....and that the west should invest in educating africa. Lol now that in itself is a racist comment in my opinion.
> A racist comment lost on the silly liberals.
> Why has Africa not educated herself? Why Mr. & Ms Liberal does the west need to educate Africa?
> 
> Who educated the west....? Ooooh yes - they did so themselves!
> So why dont you believe that Africa can educate herself? Because your liberal approach is born from your pre existing supremecy! Sorry to shed some light on that for you....
> 
> If Africa is not in trouble without the  white west-leave her to her own vices and see what happens.
> Leave Africa to educate herself, build her own cars, land people on the moon-let Africa for starters solve her own problems....
> 
> She cant can she....? And all the liberals know that and they convince themselves that their "aid" and concern is a sign of their acceptance of all races.
> In reality Its just a guilt driven form of racism....
> 
> Africa is a dying continent due to its peoples very nature. You can educate them like you did Winnie Mandela - they cant escape their nature. And dont give me statistics of the 3 or 4% who are different - I give you the 30+ countries in Africa that are on the brink of collapse, or has collapsed under crime, war, corruption and inhumanity -
> Sudan
> Somalia
> DRC
> Congo
> Malawi
> Swaziland
> Angola
> Mozambique
> Zimbabwe
> Uganda
> Mali
> Mauritania
> 
> And last but not least - South Africa....
> 
> my last comment is aimed at our President Jacob Zuma's solution to our Energy crisis - Nuclear Power plants.
> If our Government could not manage maintenance and upkeep of the Cole powered Power plants, how do they expect to manage Nuclear Power plants? Another Chernobyl disaster in the making?
> 
> Kindest regards
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk



That's about what I hear about SA as well..People like seeing through rose colored glasses but its a dire situation in SA for Whites. I would hope those that could would move to Orania. I know the US government is racist in allowing white SA into the US that's only allowed for non white refugees.


----------



## ThirdTerm

> If Africa is not in trouble without the white west-leave her to her own vices and see what happens.
> Leave Africa to educate herself, build her own cars, land people on the moon-let Africa for starters solve her own problems....



The glory days of colonialism are over now in 2015 and we need to leave Africa to its fate as we have done our job to civilise peoples in the Third World and the Dutch settlers had left the Dutch East Indies in 1945. But it's undeniable that European colonists played a crucial role in the civilising process as educators and administrators and Indonesian lawyers still have to learn the Dutch language to understand their own laws written by Dutch lawyers in the colonial era. The concept of the white man's burden, the alleged duty of white colonisers to care for indigenous subjects in their colonial possessions, is now outdated. Most former colonies including African countries are ready for self-rule and standing on their own based on the basic principle of majority rule. White South Africa could maintain its colonial rule until the end of the Cold War because it served as a counterweight against Communist expansionism in the African continent.


----------



## HenryBHough

Read an interesting article in The Economist today about how South Africa is throttling its own tourism business by imposing weird new rules for obtaining visitor visas.  Estimated to cost the country over 100,000 jobs in the first year.

South Africa:  The country that took the *fun* out of dys*fun*ctional!


----------



## Osomir

Matthew said:


> Cases like Haiti, Zimbabwe and now south Africa is why I feel the way I do about the protected race. They have no right to accuse whites for being wrong when they do shit like they're doing.



Anyone who lives under a brutal and racist system like the South African Apartheid state has a right to complain about it. It is simply inhumane, and something else also being bad doesn't in any way change that.


----------



## 52ndStreet

This blood bath could have been avoided if the Whites in power and with the majority of the wealth
in South Africa could have just fast tracked a wealth sharing and housing program with the disinfrachised
or poor black indigenous Bantu tribes, Zulu's , shona and other Bantu tribes in south Africa. Who are
naturally warlike and and have been that way for thousands of years before the whites arrived in South Africa !!  The Bantu tirbes are not to be taken lightly. They have been on the African continent for many millions of years.!!

But wealth transfer is just taking to long, and the Blacks are getting more and more impatient.!!


----------

